# bolens on ebay



## lawnguy (Dec 16, 2003)

Does this Bolens look like a good deal?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2383775838

It is not that far away. What would a fair price be?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

lawnguy
I'm really not familiar with the RER's, but it looks like it's from the bolens/gardenway era (80's?) I would suggest contacting the owner and going to see it if it's that close by. Another thing to keep in mind is you can find out what's wrong with the deck and see how much to fix it. Bolens parts are still available from from some places NOS. This is not an MTD product. Sometimes NOS parts are not cheap, but I don't think this one should need much. The buy it now will disappear once the reserve is met. This might be good or bad, sometimes bidders go crazy and surpass the buy it now and sometimes you can get it for much less. My advice is that if you're not going to do the buy it now at $499, then wait until the auction is almost over, like the last 5 minutes before bidding. If you start bidding early, chances are you'll only be raising the price while others go back and forth with you.

Check out that link to jacques lacasse pages on yahoo, some real good info and parts suppliers.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Nice 1250 on ebay
Talk about down pressure ! :thumbsup:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2388882736&category=50377


----------

